# Catfishing Line Survey



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm doing a survey on what lines people use for cafishing. Brand is not important, but please answer the following:

*1. What pound test of mono line do you use most often for catfishing?*

*2. What color preference, if any, do you use for catfishing?*

*3. What pound test of braided line do you use most often for catfishing?*


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

1. 20
2. Clear
3. N/A


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

1. 30 lb test 
2. low-vis green line 
3. i dont use braided line


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Vis Green
20 ( channel rods) 30 ( flathead and Blue rods) 
N/A


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

20 # smooth casting, only spin reel 100# braid for ocean fishing (high Vis yellow)


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

1) 10lb mono for channels, 30lb for James River blues
2) All different colors
3) 30 Dacron for flatheads, I also have two with 60lb power pro they double as musky rods.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

For flatheads, never ever anything less than 50 lb mono. Channels, 20 lb is standard.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

1. 30#
2. Clear
3. 20#


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

20lb for channels 30lb or 40lb for Flatheads
CLear or Hi Vis Green
30lb Dacron Green Spot


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Hi Vis Green
> 20 ( channel rods) 30 ( flathead and Blue rods)
> N/A


same here, however i do prefer that "hi vis yellow" that Viscious line makes in those tests  . also prefer Co-polymer over mono


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Keep tha answers coming guys. I need as much participation as I can get.

Thanks


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

1. 40 lb Berkley Trilene Big Cat
2. It's green but I have no preferance
3. I use to use braid. I might still change back.

By the way. This is a great post and idea!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

mono-30 lb Big Game clear for flatheads
14 lb hi vis green saltwater line. Don't know who makes it for channels. These are on my baitcasters.

braid-Fireline 14 and 10 lb for channels
These are on my spinning reels.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

*1. What pound test of mono line do you use most often for catfishing?*

I typically use 12 or 20


*2. What color preference, if any, do you use for catfishing?*

Mostly clear, but I really like low vis green


*3. What pound test of braided line do you use most often for catfishing?*

Have never used braided line


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

1.) 17-20lbs test for flathead

2.) Mostly clear, sometimes low vis green.

3.) Haven't used braided line for flathead


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

1.) Don't use mono

2.) drap green

3.) 15lb powerpro for channels - 60lbs spiderwire for flats


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

1. 12 pound trilene xt for channels

2. clear

3. 50 pound spiderwire for flatheads


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. 17-20 lb big game for channels w/40lb test leader
30-40 lb trilene or cajun adv for the muds w/50-60 lb test leader

2.I don't care about color(I don't think the fish really care)

3.Don't use braid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone who knows me knows that I have what seems like 50 gallon drums of Vicious line anywhere from 15 # Ultimate to 50 # Offshore.

15-25 # for channels

25-50 # for flatheads/blues

color: low vis green, high vis green, low vis blue, high vis yellow, clear


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

20# smooth cast, have one pole with 25# braided but rarely use.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I carry 4 rods for channels spooled with 8,10,12,and 14lb test mono.
clear blue flourescent
Don't use braids


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

14lb for channels, 30lb for flatheads
clear green
I don't use braid for catfish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

25# mono Trilene Big Game
Clear
only use mono


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

17 lbs channels never tried for flats
cleargreen
NA


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

20-lb mono for flats and channels

low vis green, or clear.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

25# Berkley Big Game mono for a leader for channels
clear
20# spiderwire on all cat rods

I would like to test out some Viscious line.
What kind do you use Jeff?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> I would like to test out some Viscious line.
> What kind do you use Jeff?


I use Vicious Ultimate 20 & 30# test. Ask around and others will tell you also that you will enjoy the Vicious line.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

neocats1 said:


> I'm doing a survey on what lines people use for cafishing. Brand is not important, but please answer the following:
> 
> *1. What pound test of mono line do you use most often for catfishing?*
> N/A
> ...


 8/30 Spiderwire (8Lb Dia. 30Lb test)


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

1. What pound test of mono line do you use most often for catfishing?
10-12 lb

2. What color preference, if any, do you use for catfishing?
clear, vis green

3. What pound test of braided line do you use most often for catfishing?
none, was thinking about buying some
__________________


----------

